# Help me identify my tractor, please!!



## Chris504 (Sep 10, 2020)

Was sold a tractor as 1964 IH 504 utility, but after doing many repairs trying to use the manual book I was given, realize it is NOT a 504. Maybe a 444 or 424? The oil filter sits on top of the plate, not underneath like most of the tractor pictures I have seen. The ID plate gives me no information that I can understand. I used the info for the 444 fluids change on Youtube, which was correct information. Gas engine, 2 wheel drive, rear hydraulics and PTO. Any information would be great! I just want to get the correct parts manual. The B 414 parts manual does not have the correct parts.


----------



## Gillfisher (Sep 14, 2020)

its not a b414


----------



## Gillfisher (Sep 14, 2020)

maybe a 424?


----------



## Gillfisher (Sep 14, 2020)

might be a farmall 560


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Do you have the engine number?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Based on serial number and appearance....i also would think it's a 1965 IH 424

Here are profiles of that model


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

If that's right model...the serial number shows to be a 1965 and not 64, but parts will be the same I would imagine


----------



## Chris504 (Sep 10, 2020)

BinVa said:


> Do you have the engine number?


Does this number look like an engine number?


----------



## Chris504 (Sep 10, 2020)

TX MX5200 said:


> If that's right model...the serial number shows to be a 1965 and not 64, but parts will be the same I would imagine


Thanks! I will make a trip back to the Case store to return the oil filter that was not a correct fit and look thru the manual of the 424. They really were no help at the store when trying to figure out the tractor series.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Chris504 said:


> Does this number look like an engine number?


That is the part number....and I believe the raised area below it is the cast date...which was fillled with paint.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Looks like the draw bar has done some heavy lifting. I had to sledgehammer mine back out flat, then added 4 ea #5 bars to stiffen it up. The new draw bars were not near as heavy as the one I bent.


----------

